# Gulf State Pier



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Took my son Tripp and nephew Hunter to the pier yesterday. Ended up with 1 pompano, whiting, black drum and flounder. The flounder are starting to get larger and lost a 4 pounder yesterday. Great day at the pier and going to fry flounder for supper tonight


----------

